# Chamber of Horrors Side B



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome thanks! I'll check it out. As for quality I've always been of the belief that editing for quality is the decision of the sharer. If someone doesn't like a sharer's editing or lack thereof then let them go find their own copy, and edit the heck out of it. Until then be satisfied with what you have.

Actually I think the version WITH The Haunting came later, or so everyone in the blogs has it listed that way.

I just checked out your shares AndrewH, and I'd have to say yes that is definately the recording that you mentioned you were looking for. Whether it is "The Haunting", or not I hope to know later this week as a friend is going to share his copy with me.


----------



## AndrewH (May 10, 2009)

yeah I beginning to thinking more and more that its not The Haunting. Wish I could find some more info about it, however I'm sure even I the labels hadnt peeled off and I had the original packaging, I'd still be lost


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just checked my firends rip, and the tape you shared is in fact "The Haunting". Except his tape has the color imagery like the TONY version of Chamber Of Horrors. Here's what "The Haunting" side of his tape looks like (The Chamber Of Horrors side of his tape looks just like mint that i posted above):


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

So the mystery deepens on this tape. I have never seen the tape graphic that you have there.


----------

